# Application pour domotique live in Simu



## menuisier75 (21 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai des volets roulants de marque Simu et j'ai trouvé sur une boutique une prise connectée pour commander à distance les volets roulants avec mon iphone.
voir ici https://www.centpourcent-volet-roulant.fr/pieces-detachees/radio-sans-fil-44
réf LIVEin Simu Hz Prise connectée
Avant de l'acheter je voulais savoir si vous aviez un retour d'expérience sur l'application mobile de cette domotique ? A savoir si c'est simple d'utilisation, si ça fonctionne bien ? 
Pour l'instant je commande mes volets roulants avec une télécommande centralisée avec horloge mais je voudrais pouvoir définir des heures d'ouvertures quand je suis en vacances ou prévoir de les ouvrir 30 minutes avant que je rentre, ect...
J'ai vu qu'on pouvait aussi commander à distance les éclairages, portail de garage et que sais-je. Si vous l'utilisez je suis curieux de savoir si ca peut être utile !


----------



## menuisier75 (7 Mars 2018)

menuisier75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai des volets roulants de marque Simu et j'ai trouvé sur une boutique une prise connectée pour commander à distance les volets roulants avec mon iphone.
> voir ici https://www.centpourcent-volet-roulant.fr/pieces-detachees/radio-sans-fil-44
> réf LIVEin Simu Hz Prise connectée
> ...


N'ayant pas eu de retour j'ai pris l'initiative de commander le live in de Simu. Au pire je renvoyais... 
Installation très simple ! Application facile d'utilisation. J'ai juste un peu galéré pour synchroniser la live in avec ma box via l'appli. J'ai du contacter le revendeur 100% Volet roulant qui ont pu me renseigné. C'était un problème de reconnaissance de réseau Wifi. J'étais bloqué à l'étape 3 (clignotant vert) détection du réseau. L'appli m'avait en fait déconnecté du réseau Simu. J'ai du me reconnecter au réseau de ma box manuellement. Apparemment ça arrive souvent en fonction des portables...
Voila si ça peut vous servir...
Coté fonctionnel, c'est au top. J'ai rentré mes 7 volets roulants en mémoire que je pilote de n'importe où, je vais commander des micros récepteurs d'éclairage por voir ce que ça donne.
En espérant que ça puisse vous aider.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Mars 2018)

Jolie publicité à peine déguisée... mais rien à faire ici non? Ces accessoires ne sont pas HomeKit...


----------



## Manuko (4 Juillet 2021)

Deleted member 284611 a dit:


> Jolie publicité à peine déguisée... mais rien à faire ici non? Ces accessoires ne sont pas HomeKit...


Bein justement, j'ai la même box et ce témoignage m'intéresse un peu.

La box Livein2 n'est pas Homekit, Simu étant filiale de Somfy, ce n'est pas là qu'ils vont mettre les sous pour avoir une validation.
Comme la box est un générique marque blanche, doit y'avoir des points communs avec des plateformes déjà connues.

Du coup, je cherche autour de Homebridge s'il y'a passerelle possible. Avec un plug-in qui va bien, je prends un NAS Synology DS220+ et avec Docker je me fais un concentrateur autre qu'un iPad ou un HomePod mini.

Mes volets seront pilotés dans la même appli, Maison, que mes lampes Hue.


----------



## jravel (27 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, avez réussi à connecter vos moteurs de volet roulant de la marque Simu avec homekit ? 

Merci à vous,


----------



## Manuko (29 Avril 2022)

Non et j'ai laissé tomber.

Connaissant bien Somfy (mon employeur est client, je connais pas mal de gens qui bossent là-bas) tout est piloté par le marketing.
Le but sera plus de proposer LEUR propre solution et surtout ne pas permettre une adaptation d'une de leur sous-marque avec des standards et autres écosystèmes du marché.

C'est d'ailleurs pour des politiques de ce genre que la domotique stagne depuis plus de 40 ans.


----------



## Tiberius (2 Mai 2022)

Manuko a dit:


> Non et j'ai laissé tomber.
> 
> Connaissant bien Somfy (mon employeur est client, je connais pas mal de gens qui bossent là-bas) tout est piloté par le marketing.
> Le but sera plus de proposer LEUR propre solution et surtout ne pas permettre une adaptation d'une de leur sous-marque avec des standards et autres écosystèmes du marché.
> ...


Pourtant ils ont adhéré à Matter, espérons qu'ils changent de politique s'ils ne veulent pas se retrouver isolés...


----------



## Manuko (2 Mai 2022)

Oui, oui,
C'est ce que j'écris : "piloter par le marketing".

L'adhésion à Matter, Zigbee et autres protocoles, c'est surtout pour participer et étendre ce qui se dit dans les réunions, les rencontres et les salons. Ça permet de voir quelle startup a du potentiel et surtout de mettre au point des verrous (brevets) dès qu'une éventuelle brèche pourrait être exploitée et gêner leur marché.
_(C'est ce que fait Apple, pour citer un exemple)._

Pour revenir au sujet de base, l'app de Simu est vraiment basique et fait correctement le boulot, en vase clos.
J'avais lu, en critique, qu'elle n'était pas compatible avec Raccourcis d'iOS, mais n'y a t'il pas moyen de faire des automatismes de clics sur l'écran de l'iPhone ?
Avec quelques temporisations, il doit être possible de faire des routines exploitables par un "Dis Siri"…

C'est une idée à creuser…


----------



## poupala77 (19 Novembre 2022)

bonjour,

je suis détenteur d'un livein 1 depuis plusieurs jours impossible de fermer mes volets à distance par contre en wifi pas de soucis.

iphone se 2020 ios à jour appli livein aussi.

surtout le jour ou j'ai changé de box que ça devient compliqué mais j'ai rès bien réussi à le faire changer sur l'appli pas de bug


----------



## Manuko (19 Novembre 2022)

Pour l'anecdote, j'ai remplacé ma LiveIn 2 par une Tahoma Switch.
Eh bien, j'ai dû faire supprimer mon mail des serveurs de Simu, pour créer mon compte Tahoma sur les serveurs de Somfy.

Du coup, est-ce que la LiveIn 1 passe par des serveurs (Simu ?) pour piloter ton installation… notamment depuis l'extérieur ?

C'est une piste à creuser.


----------



## poupala77 (19 Novembre 2022)

oui le livein 1 passe par leurs serveurs j'en suis quasiment sur ... idem depuis l'extérieur ça passe par leurs serveurs proxy ... le tahoma je connaissais pas je vais regarder ça merci à toi


----------



## Tiberius (20 Novembre 2022)

poupala77 a dit:


> oui le livein 1 passe par leurs serveurs j'en suis quasiment sur ... idem depuis l'extérieur ça passe par leurs serveurs proxy ... le tahoma je connaissais pas je vais regarder ça merci à toi


La Tahoma c’est pour les équipements Somfy. J’ai fait une vidéo sur ma chaine sur le kit de connectivité Somfy (Tahoma mini), moins cher que la Tahoma Switch (mais avec moins de fonctionnalités). Ca pilote sans souci mes volets Somfy IO (y compris dans HomeKit), en revanche, je n’ai pas trouvé comment ajouter mon store, car la télécommande est un ancien modèle… (et le volet est RTS, donc il ne sera pas vu nativement dans HomeKit).


----------



## poupala77 (20 Novembre 2022)

dans ta vidéo :









						[TUTO] Volets Somfy dans HomeKit avec Tahoma Mini (Kit de connectivité)
					

Dans cette vidéo je vous propose de découvrir comment piloter vos volets Somfy avec HomeKit et Siri à l'aide de la box Tahoma Mini, appelée également Kit de ...




					www.youtube.com
				




saurai-tu me dire si les télécommande simu serai compatible avec ce système ?






						Telecommande SIMU COLOR PLUS BLANC - Livraison 48h
					

Télécommande Portail SIMU COLOR PLUS BLANC en Livraison 48h. 100% d’origine. Aide à la programmation et piles fournies.




					www.1001telecommandes.com
				









						Telecommande SIMU COLOR PLUS BLANC - Livraison 48h
					

Télécommande Portail SIMU COLOR PLUS BLANC en Livraison 48h. 100% d’origine. Aide à la programmation et piles fournies.




					www.1001telecommandes.com
				




bien à toi


----------



## Tiberius (23 Novembre 2022)

poupala77 a dit:


> dans ta vidéo :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le Kit de Connectivité ne fonctionne qu'avec les équipements Somfy


----------

